
Five ways to improve your Wi-Fi performance - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/five-ways-to-improve-your-wi-fi-performance/
======
anotheryou
And keep your antennas upright if you life on just one floor:

[https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PWSFhaFqgzo/VPqpdyvHiUI/AAAAAAAAL...](https://1.bp.blogspot.com/-PWSFhaFqgzo/VPqpdyvHiUI/AAAAAAAALkc/g_Ui1CoWKNw/s1600/wifi%2Bantenna%2Bpattern%2B45%2Bdegree.jpg)

